# Octagon Pier



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Got there around 6:30, threw my cast net out, caught a bunch of Ly's. Then started dropping straight down on a piling, within 30 minutes landed a 12" Mangrove right before the rain rolled in. He made a great sandwich!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

good deal! Can you use cast nets off the pier to get bait or did you pick up the bait from shore? Headed dow in a few days so interested!


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Real easy just to throw off of this pier, just got my first cast net and threw it out and caught a couple and started fishing with those until a guy walking by saw a school, asked to use my net to throw on them and caught 50+! Much better than having to buy bait, just gotta work on my throw!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

good deal! Looks like I will need to add some rope to my cast net.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

when you say octogon pier do you mean the end of the gulf state pier?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure he means the small wooden pier next to bob sykes bridge. No need to add rope to your net as the pier is only a few feet above the water.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

gotcha, thought he was talking about Gulf Shores new pier


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (7/29/2009)*I'm sure he means the small wooden pier next to bob sykes bridge. No need to add rope to your net as the pier is only a few feet above the water.


YEah, its more like a dock with a rail


----------

